# Food Safety News - 04/25/2021



## daveomak.fs (Apr 25, 2021)

*10 ways new FDA head should protect people from toxic chemicals in food*
By Guest Contributor on Apr 25, 2021 12:05 am Opinion By Tom Neltner Chemicals Policy Director Environmental Defense Fund The FDA’s critical role in the COVID-19 pandemic has brought intense interest in whom President Biden will nominate to lead the agency as its new commissioner. While COVID-19 is the priority, the FDA obviously has many vital other responsibilities. Though it doesn’t get that much attention,... Continue Reading


*Spike in cryptosporidium parasitic infections prompts warning in Ireland*
By News Desk on Apr 25, 2021 12:01 am Public health officials in Ireland have issued a warning following a large increase in cryptosporidium infections in the past month. The Health Service Executive-Health Protection Surveillance Centre (HPSC) said the rise in the parasitic infections during the past few weeks is mostly affecting children. Since the beginning of March, the number of cryptosporidiosis patients has... Continue Reading


*More Than Gourmet, Inc. Recalls Beef And Veal Broth And Stock Products*
By News Desk on Apr 24, 2021 11:48 pm More Than Gourmet, Inc., in Akron, OH has recalled approximately 6,896 pounds of ready-to-eat beef and veal broth and stock products that may be contaminated with extraneous materials, specifically hydraulic oil, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The ready-to-eat broth and stock items were produced on March 1,... Continue Reading


----------

